# Fishmongers Finest Dry kibble



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

my local pets at home has started stocking this brand which claims to be 60% fish. anyone seen/use it?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Holy moly that's a lot of fish :lol:


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Holy moly that's a lot of fish :lol:


do you think that's a bit high? brands like zp and acana are high in proteins too so I thought it would be a good thing.
confused now!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol I'm not a huge fish fan for the furballs so I haven't got a clue. I love to feed duck, beef, chicken, bison


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

ah yeah i was a bit worried about mercury content as i wouldn't eat that much fish myself as a lot of fish is dodgy these days :s


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I don't know if that amount of fish is good or bad so I can't comment on that, but I looked up this brand on whichdogfood.co.uk and it's rated 3.5 stars. It doesn't look like the best food in my opinion, though not the worst either.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd rather feed them a fish based food than a lot of the chicken that goes into dog food...mine ate fish4dogs for years and were in great condition before they changed the formula and we switched...don't know much about this one...when feeding a fish based food I only feed it where it states what type of fish is in it if it just says white fish I won't


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

mmm I have a feeling they dont name the fish.


But I might try them on it where they have a bit with their main food and see if it has aby effect on their coats ( which are quite nice already anyway) and poops


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it sounds quite good, much better than other kibbles that Which Dog Food rates at 3.5 stars, such as Science Plan. It is higher in carbs than the premium kibbles (it is 32% potato) but the only ingredient in it that I don't like is a small amount of beet pulp and fish digest.
I noticed it also comes in a wet food, which sounds even better, so maybe try that if you are just looking for a topper for your current food?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I think it sounds quite good, much better than other kibbles that Which Dog Food rates at 3.5 stars, such as Science Plan. It is higher in carbs than the premium kibbles (it is 32% potato) but the only ingredient in it that I don't like is a small amount of beet pulp and fish digest.
> I noticed it also comes in a wet food, which sounds even better, so maybe try that if you are just looking for a topper for your current food?


that's a good idea about the wet topper actually. Thanks! !


----------



## elise (Jul 20, 2014)

loupey said:


> my local pets at home has started stocking this brand which claims to be 60% fish. anyone seen/use it?


I use fishmongers! Coat is lovely on it so far but Millie is only 12 weeks old so I'm on the puppy one.
A fish based diet in my opinion is better than most others the reason being that fish meat meal is actually quite healthy for the dog rather than chicken or turkey meat meal.
Its also affordable and in good sizes.

Ps to the person who fed their dogs on fish4dogs until it ls formula changed...I believe the origional makers of this brand sold the brand and when they heard its formula changed, created a new food which is very similar called fishermans daughter 

Also, im sorry for bringing up an old thread!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes I know f4d sold out to someone else and then one of the original owners started up again as angell petco


----------

